# 2014 Tortoise Calendar Contest Submissions



## Josh (Oct 16, 2013)

Please make sure you re-read the rules to make sure your photo wasn't disqualified before resending it.
It seems like more than a few people had some trouble attaching a 5 megapixel image. If you emailed us a link, that will not do. If you emailed us a 100KB image, that will not do. If your photo is a compressed and re-sized Facebook photo, that will probably not do. If your photo was obviously altered by something like Photoshop, that will not do. Two people sent their photos after 11:59PM PST on the 15th - your entries will not be submitted.
If you were careful about following ALL the rules, and you still do not see your photo listed here, send it again. Send it as an attachment and make sure the file size is relatively large. A 5 megapixel photo should be about 2580 by 2048 and nearing at least 1MB in size.
We have to be very strict about these guidelines because of the way calendars are printed. We want to have a nice beautiful calendar for you all.

Now during this 24 hour grace period, IF your picture can meet these guidlines, please resubmit them. For instance, if you sent a picture from your Photobucket acct (which is too small), but you have it stored else where on your laptop at the large enough size, resubmit it please. We hate to not have all your beautiful pictures not making the contest.


----------



## ben awes (Oct 16, 2013)

Outstanding photos - every single one!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Oct 16, 2013)

YAY!!!! They are all so cute!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

I have a question. Is there a way to find out why my photo isn't in here because my photo met all the guidelines and I sent it in at around 11:30 PST?


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 16, 2013)

sorry for my previous post ... i can see mine photo now..... really sorry for that panic.... sorry mods  i overreacted ..... 

Really great pics


----------



## leftycrane (Oct 16, 2013)

I resent mine. Fingers crossed it works this time! thanks!


----------



## Merlin M (Oct 16, 2013)

Woo, mine is there!

All the pics too fabulous!


----------



## sibi (Oct 16, 2013)

These are really great pics!!!!! Can't wait for the contest to begin.


----------



## wellington (Oct 16, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> I have a question. Is there a way to find out why my photo isn't in here because my photo met all the guidelines and I sent it in at around 11:30 PST?



Double check all the guidelines and resubmit it now.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

wellington said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question. Is there a way to find out why my photo isn't in here because my photo met all the guidelines and I sent it in at around 11:30 PST?
> ...



Thank you. I double checked them, I still don't know what happened but I just resubmitted it


----------



## AnnV (Oct 16, 2013)

I wonder how that 5 megapixels thing works (sorry photography illiterate). I have some fabulous clear shots that seem to be able to take being blown up while staying clear, but didn't meet the requirements. The one I sent tends to blur as it is enlarged, but it was well within the measurements.
Maybe enlargement isnt the same thing as zooming in or cropping. :-/


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks admins! What a great group of photos! Going to be a challenge, all the beautiful torts deserve a page lol


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

Question...i submitted mine yesterday. It is not there..can you tell me what it is that i have done wrong???
I think i got .....thank goodness...kim will be happy now..at least i hope it makes it...


----------



## Kirin (Oct 16, 2013)

I sent mine last night, not sure what happened. I was having 
difficulties so don't know.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine didn't make it. I figured it wouldn't work but all I had was the smaller version as my box that has all my pictures quit working and has to be taken in to retrieve everything from it.

Oh well.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> Question...i submitted mine yesterday. It is not there..can you tell me what it is that i have done wrong???
> I think i got .....thank goodness...kim will be happy now..at least i hope it makes it...



When will we find out if the ones we resubmitted made it or not? Will we see them on this page or do we wait till tomorrow?


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

I resent mine from my computer. I had previously sent mine from my cell which likely altered/distorted it.

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## herbortamus (Oct 16, 2013)

October 17th please get here now so I can vote for that one with the "Godzilla" tortoise!!




mainey34 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > Question...i submitted mine yesterday. It is not there..can you tell me what it is that i have done wrong???
> ...



From the rules page:
_Entries should be submitted until Tuesday, October 15, 2013 @ 11:59PM PST after which the voting will begin. Photos will be displayed on October 16, 2013 for you to be sure your entry is showing. *Voting will run from Thursday, October 17- Thursday the 24th.*_


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

herbortamus said:


> October 17th please get here now so I can vote for that one with the "Godzilla" tortoise!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Didnt give an answer..and thank you for giving the rest of us a chance...


----------



## Robbie Denby (Oct 16, 2013)

Will the photos on here be added in better quality once the fill entries are avaliable? I can see mine but it looks really bad because the quality is low


----------



## skottip (Oct 16, 2013)

I submitted one that was 585 MB.
I have no idea how many mega pixles that is. lol
Any input. ?

Thanks


OK, went back to the rules and figured out how to calculate. Looks like I am not going to be entered.  That sucks....


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 16, 2013)

and the fun begins. hope i can be a partial winner my first year!


----------



## Pameladale (Oct 16, 2013)

Howcome the photos are not very clear?


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2013)

If your photo didn't make it initially, chances are it wasn't big enough. Make sure you get the ORIGINAL photo. Cropping, altering, etc will usually effect the image quality and megapixels. An updated list of accepted photos will be posted tomorrow for voting.
The photos used here have been resized so that people can quickly and easily see their photo without loading 40 huge images.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

It would help if we knew why our photo wasn't posted. Because mine met all guidelines size included. I resent it and am now wondering if it will be posted tomorrow since I don't know what the issue is.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmmm. mine was large enough but didn't show. I'll re check it now and re send it.


Aw...mine was 4.9 mega pixel at only 2560x 1920...
Let me fix it and re send...


Sent at 2731x 2048 or 5.6 mega pixel.. Should work now! 
Man.... .1 off just couldn't cut it


----------



## Helen (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so disappointed my pic has not been included! It was a lovely one. [PENSIVE FACE]


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

So, if it doesnt meet the size requirements. How would you fix it other then retaking the pic?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine photo was taken with my iPhone 5. It would seem to be too small and I have zero idea how to change that. So it goes.


I think this info. explains it just fine to me now that I read it. Can't post pictures in this thread, makes sense. Anyway, It appears this phones camera doesn't have 5 megapixels.


----------



## stinax182 (Oct 16, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> So, if it doesnt meet the size requirements. How would you fix it other then retaking the pic?





i have a free photo editor, ifranview, where i can resize the photo. as long as you have the original because blowing it up will degrade the quality a bit. that's what i did.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > So, if it doesnt meet the size requirements. How would you fix it other then retaking the pic?
> ...


I don't get it. this is the first time ive entered. im not sure if it is the size of my pic or not. no one tells you. im just guessing it is. anyways. I took the pic with a 8 megapixel camera. its the original pic. doesn't make scense.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> stinax182 said:
> 
> 
> > mainey34 said:
> ...



I'm with you, I don't get it either. I took mine with a DSLR and checked the size and the size was fine. If they would tell us the reasons for each person we would know what to fix. I'm afraid the pictures will go up tomorrow and some of us won't see ours and then just be told it's too late. I think it's unfair considering some of met every guideline and still don't see our pictures, so we have no clue what to do.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

Can I try sending a different photo than the one I already did? I have others.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> mainey34 said:
> 
> 
> > stinax182 said:
> ...


In the rules it says we cant use photo shop. So im not going to do that. I tried emailing josh. He didnt respond....i wish somone would HELP!!!! us out...


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 16, 2013)

You can't use photoshop to put your tortoise on a skyscraper building or flying in the clouds, etc. 
You can use it to up your megapixels of an undoctored photo.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 16, 2013)

If it didn't meet the size requirement, and you don't have it saved to "my computer" in the larger pixel format, then you're just out of luck until next year's contest.

My camera says "12 mexapixels." When I take picture with it and put them into my computer, they take a very long time to upload. So I put them into Irfanview and re-size them. However, these re-sized pictures aren't big enough to enter the contest. So when I enter the contest I have to send an email, make an attachment, and bring back the big pixel'd picture from "my computer" and not the one saved from Irfanview.

Now is not the time to be learning about this. If it wasn't understood when you first read the contest rules, you should have tried to get an understanding at that time. Just chalk it up to experience, and be thinking about taking next year's great picture!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

I didn't use photoshop aside from sizing and my photo meets the requirements. This photo is actually bigger than the one I entered last year.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2013)

ShellyTurtleTort said:


> Can I try sending a different photo than the one I already did? I have others.



Sorry it has to be the same picture.


----------



## shanu303 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Mine photo was taken with my iPhone 5. It would seem to be too small and I have zero idea how to change that. So it goes.
> 
> 
> I think this info. explains it just fine to me now that I read it. Can't post pictures in this thread, makes sense. Anyway, It appears this phones camera doesn't have 5 megapixels.





iphone 5 is equipped with 8 Megapixel camera.... your pic is more than qualified....


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 16, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> ShellyTurtleTort said:
> 
> 
> > Can I try sending a different photo than the one I already did? I have others.
> ...




Okay. I sent the same one again from the computer rather than my cell. Hoping it will take  Can you confirm either way?


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2013)

One thing to keep on mind is that the iPhone gives you a choice of how big a photo to attach. Always choose the largest.
If your camera is 5MP+ make sure it's set to take photos at the highest resolution. Some cameras are set to yield smaller than the maximum size so that you can fit more photos on any given memory stick. Always choose the largest photo settings


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 16, 2013)

shanu303 said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > Mine photo was taken with my iPhone 5. It would seem to be too small and I have zero idea how to change that. So it goes.
> ...





I resent. Thanks.


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2013)

Also please understand why we can't go through and individually guide 75 different people on how to do this properly...


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine is the right size which is what has me perplexed. I'd just really like to know what was wrong with my photo since size, time sent, etc, wasn't it.


----------



## Josh (Oct 16, 2013)

I personally hand-picked through the photos early this morning. Only photos submitted between Oct 1 and Oct 15 were accepted.
2 were sent after midnight PST last night.
A few weren't sent as attachment but as links. 
Many, many photos were not large enough. The best way to be sure your photo was large enough is to find the exact pixel dimensions of your photo and multiply them together. If you have >5,000,000 pixels, your photo is large enough. Do not trust that your phone or camera says 6.5MP (or whatever else). Make sure you confirm the actual image is large enough.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

I sent my submission at 11:29PM PST (I can screen shot the email) 
My photo is 3648 x 2736
I sent it in the email through gmail as an attachment.

So I still don't know what was wrong with my photo. I resent it but am scared that whatever the issue was isn't fixed.


I'm editing to add, that I'm on EST so it was sent 2.29AM EST - 11:29PM PST. The rules state that submissions needed to be in by 11:59PM PST. Which it was. Sorry i'm just getting worried because I have no answers and followed all the rules.


----------



## Anthony P (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm so nervous to start the voting... There are awesome photos there!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

DaisyDuke said:


> I sent my submission at 11:29PM PST (I can screen shot the email)
> My photo is 3648 x 2736
> I sent it in the email through gmail as an attachment.
> 
> ...


You should be fine. I dont think i will make it for some reason or another. I dont know anything about this sizing stuff i downloaded the stuff they said they said to do, i got all kinds of crap on my computer now...ive worked on this all day also..only to hear, you are just out of luck...how discouraging!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 16, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> > I sent my submission at 11:29PM PST (I can screen shot the email)
> ...



I thought I was fine but for some reason my photo was never posted. So i'm lost as to what was wrong with my entry. I spent so much time going through pictures and checking their sizes and whatnot just for my entry to somehow be rejected even though it met every guideline. This is really upsetting me 

I'm not sure how to tell you to size it. I only know how to check the size in one program. There must be another way if you don't have a program. Like maybe a website that allows you to upload and will calculate the size? I wish I had better advice.


----------



## HerbsMommy (Oct 16, 2013)

I only have my photo on my cell phone and it reads in kbs... I just resent it and selected "actual size" will that work?? I am NOT tech savvy! Haha


----------



## ben awes (Oct 17, 2013)

Is the voting open yet? - if so, where?

thanks!


----------



## tortoiseowner101 (Oct 17, 2013)

ben awes said:


> Is the voting open yet? - if so, where?
> 
> thanks!



I don't know ? ive been waiting from 7 hours.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 17, 2013)

ben awes said:


> Is the voting open yet? - if so, where?
> 
> thanks!



I don't see where it has either, so I would assume Josh is not yet done with it. I know he was having a lot of resubmissions to wade through. Once it's up, it will be placed in this section. I will also put a reminder thread out in the general area, so everybody will know it's voting time. 

Once the calendar contest voting is under way, I will start going back through the pages of emailed entries to find those that did not make the size cut or the date/time cut off. Then I will take those pictures and make them into a simple monthly contest. That way, even if they can't be in the calendar, we can still atleast see and be awed by them, praise the entrants, and see how they would have stacked up against each other atleast. Won't make the disappointment of not making it into the calendar contest go away, but it might ease the loss a little.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome ^

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## sibi (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not pitting any pressure on anyone, but the voting should have been posted already. I guess I'll wait patiently....hmm...hmm...hmm...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2013)

Be patient if you want to...I, for one, am NOT BEING PATIENT!!! 

*JOSH!!! WHERE'S OUR VOTING THREAD?????*


----------



## HerbsMommy (Oct 17, 2013)

When will we know if our second chance pics made it? I resent mine because the first was too small


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm working on it folks! Sorry for the delay. We will allow additional time for voting to make up the difference.


----------



## Sh3wulf (Oct 17, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> Be patient if you want to...I, for one, am NOT BEING PATIENT!!!
> 
> *JOSH!!! WHERE'S OUR VOTING THREAD?????*



You crack me up!


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 17, 2013)

Everyone appreciates your hard work Josh! waiting patiently


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2013)

This is a good time to remind everyone that you will want to READ THE RULES on the voting thread BEFORE you vote. You will NOT be able to re-cast any vote in any way. ALL VOTES ARE FINAL. Take the time to read the thread first. Then cast your votes.


----------



## leftycrane (Oct 17, 2013)

Forgive me if I'm missing it...but where is the voting thread?


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2013)

Josh said:


> I'm working on it folks! Sorry for the delay. We will allow additional time for voting to make up the difference.


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are the somewhat standardized sizes of all this year's entries!


----------

